# Форум на русском языке  > Разное  > Опросы  >  Обратная связь для антивирусных компаний

## safetyinfo

Участвуете ли Вы в программах обратной связи антивирусных компаний,  например kaspersky security network (ЛК), InproveNet (Agnitum), и т.д.  Если не лень, аргументируйте свои ответы.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Макcим

Нет. С недоверием отношусь к тому, что какая-то программа будет что-то куда-то отправлять с моего компьютера.

----------


## Farrey

> Участвуете ли Вы в программах обратной связи антивирусных компаний


Неть.



> недоверием отношусь к тому, что какая-то программа будет что-то куда-то отправлять с моего компьютера.


 +1

----------


## grobik

> Если не лень, аргументируйте свои ответы.


Не лень-просто не хочу.

----------


## Никита Соловьев

Да. Мне все равно, пусть шлет, если это хоть кому-то поможет

----------


## mrak74

Обратная связь для антивирусных компаний ... стандартными средствами антивируса запретил ! А вот с почты образцы новых вирусов в вирлабы отправляю + по телефону с ними иногда общаюсь по работе бывает необходимость, благо 8-800-.... звонок бесплатный  :Smiley:

----------


## Елена Кавинчук

Участвую, считаю, что это помогает кому-то  :Smiley:  Да и мне тоже. Ещё могу участвовать в "улучшении результатов поиска" и прочем собирательстве мелкософта. Я почти уверена, что отсылается только то, что написано в лицензионном соглашении

----------


## NRA

Нет. Ни разу не встречал чтобы хоть один производитель (софта или железа) прислушался к мнению юзверей... А громкие фразы типа "индивидуального гибкого подхода", "внесения в реестр компьютерной базы" и т.д. - просто отпад для страдающих самолюбием ИМО.

----------


## Dog78

Я да. Не хочется руками удалять то, что могло бы быть обнаружено с помощью KSN. В KIS 2012 на него вообще сил много потрачено: http://forum.kaspersky.com/index.php...8&st=0&start=0
Если кто на том форуvе не зареган, то вот цитата про нововведения в KSN:



> • теперь работа "облачных" технологий (Kaspersky Security Network) отражается в главном окне продукта, что повышает их наглядность и понятность
> • добавлена проверка репутации в KSN подозрительных запускаемых файлов
> • внедрен сбор информации о шаблонах поведения запускаемых пользователем программ для анализа и составления репутации программ в KSN (PBS)

----------


## Stas567

Ну в Dr.Web такого вроде нет, поэтому, наверное, не участвую. Хотя если бы у него было, то скорее всего бы поучаствовал.

----------

